# New Forum for Product Reviews



## cirrus12 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm still new to growing and as such my grow room is still evolving. As I look more and more into new and different products I find that each product has 12 different versions out there all being made by different companies. Being new, I don't know anything about any of these companies or the products. Because I want that best that I can afford I've been asking people about all these products through a combination of posting questions in my journal, in other people's journals, pming people, and posting questions in various forums. I think something that would help me, and everyone else in my postion, is the creation of a new forum specifically for people to ask questions or post review of products and/or retailers.


----------



## shipinit (Apr 2, 2009)

I was going to suggest a category for equip discussion, product reviews would dovetail nicely as a sub category.....


----------



## communistcannabis (Apr 3, 2009)

i like this idea alot, vote yes


go fox farm


----------

